# Need suggestion for a good 3d projector



## ta75050 (Mar 16, 2012)

Hello All: I am looking for some good suggestions on a decent sub $3k 3d projector. Pls advise.
Thx


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Panasonic AE7000u is getting great reviews for its 3D as well as over all performance.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Please read the sticky - Buying Your First Projector? Please Read - and come back with your info. It is very difficult making a suggestion based on no information.


----------

